# What was the typical audience member of classical music through the eras?



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

religion, class, job, age, gender, nationality through the eras medieval to contemporary.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

I can do race for you:

Middle Ages: white
Renaissance: white
Baroque: white
Classical: white
Romantic: white
Early 20th: white
Late 20th: white with others
Present: white with more diversity


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

As far as class and jobs in the Middle Ages goes I do not expect that the Serfs had much time for music.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

middle ages - white, age 0-30, male and female, working class.
renaissance - white, age 0-30, male and female, working class.
baroque - white, age 20-30, male and female, upper class.
classical - white, age 20-50, male and female, upper class.
romantic - white, age 20-80, male and female, working class, upper class.
minimilist - white, age 20-80, male and female, working class, upper class.
contemporroary - all races, 0-100, male and female, all classes.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Where do whippersnappers fit in?


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

a pregnant lady. i think my data needs a bit of work. but its almost there.


----------



## Dadof5 (Mar 25, 2011)

LordBlackudder said:


> middle ages - white, age 0-30, male and female, working class.
> renaissance - white, age 0-30, male and female, working class.
> baroque - white, age 20-30, male and female, upper class.
> classical - white, age 20-50, male and female, upper class.
> ...


I agree with much of the above. It argues against a myth the many have about classical music (composed art music). The myth is that classical music was, is, any always will be for a small elite of society. The fact that the overwhelming majority of music composed before the classical era was religious music argues against this. Just about everyone participated in religious activities on a regular basis at which this music was heard. I would also argue that the main audience of the classical era was the emerging middle class. I also think that the middle class was the majority audience during the Romantic era. In the 20th century, I think the middle class began to desert classical music.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Early music *- depends what music. Eg. church music probably more broad in terms of audience, courtly music (of kings, princes, etc.) for aristocracy, and also what was then heard on the street (eg. troubadour songs), the audience for that was the whole society.

*Baroque *- Again, church and courts dominated, so clergy and the aristocracy where the patrons, them and their _subjects_ the audience. Of course, with the rise of opera, it was becoming a commercial venture (eg. Handel in London), so anyone who had money and connections to aristocracy could (I'd guess) go to a performance. But in Paris, even as late as the 19th century, not just _anybody_ could go to the opera. Money talks, and so do connections.

*Classical Era *- Rise of the merchant class, and also intellectuals. They could pay to go to concerts, but not have their own orchestra like the aristocrats. So Mozart and Haydn at the end where basically freelancers, catering to this moneyed (but not blue blooded) audience. Beethoven really got into it, many of his works commissioned by aristocrats but first performed at public concerts. Schubert's _Schubertiads_ where peopled by aristocrats and intellectuals. Things where changing around this time.

*Romantic Era* - The rise of the _bourgeois,_ middle class, merchants and intellectuals, as dominant force in society, replacing aristocracy (the _ancien regime _replaced by more participatory systems of government, also importance of Nationalism - eg. Germany and Italy united under constitutional monarchies). Also, establishment of philharmonic and choral societies commissioning works for performance to the masses.

*Modern Era* - Music came to the masses. First, through recording technology. Better transport. Building of larger concert venues. After 1945, more funding to the arts, including classical music.

*Post-Modern Era *- (eg. after 1970's & 1980's), classical concert hall music no longer mainstream, or no longer only thing for the middle class. Film music still making an impact of sorts. Also Broadway musicals and mixing genres into classical like rock and jazz. & light classical. I think today a lot of the hard core audience - eg. subscribers to symphony or opera - to classical are intellectuals and businesspeople (esp. corporates). The boom and bust cycle of various recessions and economic meltdowns have meant government give less to high art like music, and the dollars are spread more thinly. Also, involvement of the corporate sector as private sponsors and big donors. An ever changing landscape.


----------

